# Info on vintage Dunlap lathe for my first lathe



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a couple of questions before I turn any wood.
1. Do I need a special tool to remove the headstock spindle?
2. Are there any chucks available for this 1938 (?) vintage lathe? 
3. It is driven by a pulley. Is there a way to determine the rpm's for each pulley position?
Thanks in advance for all suggestions.
Ken


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

woodman44 said:


> I have a couple of questions before I turn any wood.
> 1. Do I need a special tool to remove the headstock spindle?
> 2. Are there any chucks available for this 1938 (?) vintage lathe?
> 3. It is driven by a pulley. Is there a way to determine the rpm's for each pulley position?
> ...


You might have to post a picture of the spindle. All the modern lathe chucks are screw on that I know of, based on the diameter of the thread and the thread pitch. For example, my drive spindle is 1" x 8 threads per inch. Divide the diameter of the drive pulley by the diameter of the driven pulley which will give you a fraction for all the driven pulleys that are larger than the drive pulley. Multiply that number times your motor rpm.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

woodman44 said:


> I have a couple of questions before I turn any wood.
> 3. It is driven by a pulley. Is there a way to determine the rpm's for each pulley position?
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions.
> Ken


Here is a link to a calculator.

Al


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Unless you are really into vintage equipment I would forget about it. You can pick up a serviceable Craftsman for $50 dollars or a ne Harbor Freight for about $100.


----------

